# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قَبَسَاتٌ وفوائد و دررٌ لوامع

## محبة الفضيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إن شاء الله سنجعل هذا الموضوع لتدوين كل ما هو يستحق النظر والتأمل والقراءة سواء كنا قد قرأناهُ في كتابِ أو في الشبكةِ أو إقتنصناه من هنا أو هناك مما لا يحتمل إفرادهُ في موضوع ويا حبذا ذكر المصدر والموضوع للجميع .
ورحم الله الشافعي الذي يقول :
العلمُ صَيدٌ و الكتابةُ قيدُهُ ** قيِّدْ صُيودك بالحبالِ الواثقة
فمَنِ الحماقةَ أن تصيدَ غزالةً ** وَتَتَركها بين الخلائقِ طالِقَه

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أخرج الشيخان عن أنس , قال : لولا أن رسول الله  , نهانا أن نتمنى الموت لتمنيناه .
فيه فائدة وهي النهي عن تمني الموت حال المصيبة في المال و الجسد .

شرح الصدور بشرح حال الموتى و القبور للحافظ السيوطي .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال تعالى :  وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:    قال عنها الدكتور محمد الخضيري نزلت في تطفيف المكاييل الحسية لكن يدخل  فيها المكاييل المعنوية مثل أن يمدح طائفة بشيئ لا يمدح به الآخرى أو أن لا  يذكر للفاضل إلا عيوبه وهفواته .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال الله لنبيه  فَلا تُطِعِ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   ذلك أبلغ في الإكرام و الإحترام , فإن قوله : لا تكذب , ولا تحلف , ولا  تشتم , ولا تهمز , ليس هو مثل قوله : لا تطع من يكون متلبساً بهذة الأخلاق :  لما فيه من الدلالة على تشريفه وبراءته من تلك الأخلاق .

ابن تيمية / دقائق التفسير 5/15

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لكِ هذا السبق الطيب..

المروءة:

قال ميمون بن ميمون: "أول المروءة طلاقة الوجه, والثاني التودد, وثالثها قضاء حوائج الناس".

عيون الأخبار- ابن قتيبة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

قال الله -تعالى:

{وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا وَكَانَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ قَوَامًا} [الفرقان : 67]

قال معاوية -رضي الله عنه: "ما رأيت إسرافًا قط إلا وإلى جانبه حق مضيع!"

نفس المصدر.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسن الله إليكِ أيتها السبّاقة بالخير والفضل / أم مُهاب ..

((العارفُ : لا يرى على أحدٍ حقًّا ، ولا يشهد له على  غيره فضلًا ؛ لذلك 
لا يعاتب ولا يُطالب ولا يُضارب)) ..

[مدارج السالكين]
نقلها الإمام ابن القيم عن شيخ الإسلام ـ رحمهما الله تعالى ـ ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكن الله كل الخير الكريمتان : التوحيد و ربوع الإسلام أدام الله عليكما الآءه .

تقول العرب : " يد بيضاء " لمن يعطي عن غير مسألة , و " يد خضراء " لمن يعطي عن مسألة أو مكافأة لمعروف , و " يد سوداء " لمن يمنّ بمعروفه .
 { تفسير القرطبي } , وقد قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى " متفق عليه .
ومحصلة ما جاء في الآثار : أن أعلى الأيادي المنفقة ثم المتعففة عن الأخذ ثم الآخذة بغير سؤال و أسفل الأيدي السائلة و المانعة {ابن حجر }

جوال زادها .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال تعالى :  وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ لِيُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ   قال تعالى مصلحون وليس صالحون , الإصلاح يجب أن لا نحصره على أنفسنا بل يجب أن يمتد إلى من حولنا .

----------


## مروة عاشور

"لم ترد آية في الربا إلا جاء قبلها أو بعدها ذكر الصدقة أو الزكاة، وفي هذا إشارة لطيفة بأنالربح الحقيقي في الصدقة والزكاة، لا بالربا، كما يتوهم المرابون، وآية الروم كشفت المكنون:

{وَمَا آَتَيْتُمْ مِنْ رِبًا لِيَرْبُوَ فِي أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ فَلَايَرْبُو عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا آَتَيْتُمْ مِنْ زَكَاةٍ تُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَ اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُضْعِفُونَ}" . (أ.د.ناصر العمر)

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

سُئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - : عن أن إمرأة سمعت في الحديث : " اللهم إني عبدك , وابن عبدك , ناصيتي بيدك  ..." إلى آخره , فداومت على هذا اللفظ فقيل لها : قولي اللهم إني أمتك , بنت أمتك ... إلى آخره , فأبت إلا المداومة على اللفظ , فهل هي مصيبة أم لا ؟

فأجاب بل ينبغي عليها أن تقول : اللهم إني أمتك , بنت عبدك , بنت أمتك , فهو أولى و أحسن , و إن كان قولها عبدك ابن عبدك له مخرج في العربية كلفظ الزوج , والله أعلم .

مجموع الفتاوى 22/ 488

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الإستثناء في الإيمان : 
قال أحمد بن حنبل: إذا قال الرجل: أنا مؤمن - إن شاء الله - فليس بشاك، فقيل له: "إن شاء الله": أليس هو شكًّا؟ قال: معاذ الله، أليس قد قال الله تعالى: ﴿ لَتَدْخُلُنَّ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ إِن شَاء اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ  ﴾ [الفتح: 27]، وفي علمه - سبحانه - أنهم يدخلون، ويُقال للمؤمن في قبره:  ((على اليقين كنت، وعليه مت، وعليه تُبعَث - إن شاء الله)) . 
وقال الآجُرِّي: إذا قال لك رجل: أمؤمن أنت؟ فقلْ:  آمنتُ بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله والموت والبعث من بعد الموت والجنة  والنار، وإن أحببت ألا تجيبَه فقل له: سؤالك إياي بدعة فلا أجيبك، وإن  أجبته فقل: أنا مؤمن - إن شاء الله - واحذر مناظرة مثل هذا، فإن هذا عند  العلماء مذموم، واتِّبِع مَن مَضَى من أئمة المسلمين، تسلمْ - إن شاء الله  تعالى.

فاحذروا من قول : أنا مؤمن مستكمل الإيمان ، أو أنا مؤمن حقًّا .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

في سير الروبيان عبر المحيطات تذهب 80% منها إلى بطون الحيوانات المائية .., وتضع كل أنثى روبيان ما بين نصف مليون إلى مليون بيضة ... من الموسوعة العربية .

قال ابن القيم : فتأمل الحكمة البالغة في كون السمك أكثر الحيوانات نسلاً , ولهذا ترى في جوف السمك الواحدة من البيض ما لا يحصى كثرة , وحكمة ذلك أن يتسع لما يتغذى به من أصناف الحيوان . ( الأسماك و السباع و الطير )

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه ( المشهور)
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

ألا أنبئكم بخير اعمالكم , وازكاها عند مليككم وارفعها في درجاتكم وخير لكم  من انفاق الذهب و الورق وخير لكم من ان تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا اعناقهم  ويضربوا اعناقكم ؟
قالوا : بلى يارسول الله .! قال : ذكر الله .

هذا الحديث رغم إشتهاره إلا أنه ضعيف .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتـن ياأخوات

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

* الله يرضى عليك أختي قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه*
*نهى عن منكر من هنأهُ بالشهادة**دخلَ  شابٌ على أمير المؤمنين "عمر بن الخطاب" رضي الله عنه يُصبِرُهُ ويُهنئُه  بالشهادة التي نالها لمَّا طُعن، فلمَّا ولى الشاب؛ ناداه "عمر" رضي الله  عنه فقال له : يا ابن أخي؛ ارفع إزارك ، فإنه أتقى لربك وأنقى لثوبك !** فسبحان من جعل أمر الاحتساب عند "عمر" يسري في دمه حتى عند سكراته !
سلسلة مداد - الرسالة 282*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

س/ امرأة تسأل زوجها إذا أراد السفر أن يأذن لها أذنا عاما بالخروج من البيت متى ما أحتاجت إليه دون الرجوع له , فهل يصح هذا؟
 يصح , ولا بأس به .

 المفتي الشيخ عبدالله بن مانع

----------


## الحضرمية

قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وأيوب إذنادى ربَّهُ أنَّىِ مسَّنىِ الضُّرُّ وأنت أرحم الراحمين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
جمع في هذا الدعاء بين حقيقة التوحيد , واظهار الفقر والفاقة الى ربه . ووجود طعم المحبة في المتملق له , والاقرار له بصفة الرحمة وأنه أرحم الراحمين والتوسل إليه بصفاته - سبحانه - وشدة حاجته هو وفقره , ومتى وجد المبتلى هذا كشف عنه بلوه وقد جرب أنه من قالها سبع مرات - لا سيما مع هذه المعرفة - كشف الله ضره
من كتاب الفوائد لابن قيم الجوزية

----------


## مروة عاشور

{لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله} [الحشر:21] 
فهذا حال جبال الحجارة الصلبة، وهذه رقتها وخشيتها وتدكدكها من جلال ربها، فيا عجبا من مضغة لحم أقسى من هذه الجبال! تسمع فلا تلين! ومن لم يلن لله في هذه الدار قلبه فليستمتع قليلا، فإن أمامه الملين الأعظم -النار عياذا بالله منها-! [ابن القيم]

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال الله تعالى : عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُم  هل سمعتم بمعاتبة أحسن من هذه ؟

مورق العجلي / الدر المنثور 5 / 85

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

سُئل الضحاك عن قوله تعالى   عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ  و  الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ  و  عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ عَقِيمٍ  فقال :  "  عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ  التي لا ولد لها , و  الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ  التي لا بركة فيها ولا منفعة ولا تلقيح , و أما  عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ عَقِيمٍ  فيوم لا ليلة فيه "

الدر المنثور 7 / 620

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال الله تعالى  وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا  وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ  الرزق هنا ينبغي ألا يُحصر في الرزق المالي بل هو أوسع من ذلك , يقول ابن الجوزي " ورزق الله قد يكون بتيسير الصبر على البلاء " 

صيد الخاطر 303

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

طُرفه في ذم اللحن في القول و الكلام

قرع رجل الباب على الحسن البصري، وقال: يا أبو سعيد، فلم يجبه، فقال: أبي سعيد، فقال الحسن: قلِ الثالثة وادْخُل.

معجم الأدباء / الحموي

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

• جمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : ((فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب)) [أخرجه ابن ماجه في الكفارات 2\725 (2144)] بين مصالح الدنيا والآخرة , ونعيمها ولذاتها إنما يُنال بتقوى الله ..
وراحة القلب والبدن , وترك الاهتمام والحرص الشديد والتعب والعناد والكدّ والشقاء في طلب الدنيا , إنما يُنال بالاجمال في الطلب ؛ فمن اتقى الله : فاز بلذة الآخرة ونعيمها , ومَنْ أجملَ في الطلب : استراح مِن نكد الدّنيا وهمومها , فالله المستعان ..

[الفوائد] لابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ ..

----------


## الحضرمية

عــلامة صحة الارادة 
علامة صحة الارادة أن يكون هم المريد رضا ربه , واستعداده للقائه , وحزنه على وقت مــر في غير مرضاته , وأسفه على قربه والأنس به , وجمــاع ذلك أن يصبح ويمسي وليس له هـم غـيره . 
الفوائد / لإبن القيم

----------


## الحضرمية

*ليس بين الانسان وبين حسن الخلق إلا أن يأطر نفسه ... وأن يعودها على الحِلم .. قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إنما العلم بالتعلم وانما الحلم بالتحلم . ومن يتحر الخير يعطه ومن يتق الشر يوقه . رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وصححه الألباني
قيل للأحنف بن قيس : ممن تعلمت الحِلم ؟ قال من نفسي , كنت إذا كرهت شيئاً من غيري لا أفعل مثله بأحد

من محاضرة الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله تعالى وأطال في عمره
*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

عن وائل بن حجر ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال : " لا تقولو : الكَرْمُ , ولكن قولوا العنب , والحبلة " رواه مسلم .
الكرم كما قال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  هو المؤمن أو قلب المؤمن لأنه من الكرم وهو وصف محبوب يوصف به المؤمن ولا سيما إذا كان جواداً .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله أن السبب في النهي - والله أعلم - لأن هذا العنب قد يُتخذ خبيثاً محرماً لأن العنب يتُخذ منه الخمر نسأل الله العافية , يُعصر و يُخمر فيكون خمراً خبيثاً لهذا نهى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن يسمى العنب كرماً .

شرح رياض الصالحين / 4/ 311

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

التأمين ( قول آمين ) بعد الفاتحة في الصلاة هي الموضع الوحيد الذي يُستحب أن يقترن فيه قول المأموم بالإمام , وما عداه فيتأخر المأموم عنه , للأحاديث الدالة على ذلك في الصحيحين .

تصحيح الدعاء / 204 لطيب الأثر الشيخ بكر أبو زيد أنزل الله على قبره شآبيب الرحمات.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

كل إستعاذة وردت في الكتاب والسنة فهي بلفظ " أعوذ بالله .. " ولم يُسمع " بالله أعوذ .." , لأَّن تقديم المعمول تَفَنُّنٌ و انبساط , والإستعاذة حال خوف وإنقباض , بخلاف " الحمد لله " و " لله الحمد " , لأنه حال شكر وتذكر إحسان ونعم .

تصحيح الدعاء / 273

----------


## مروة عاشور

> في سير الروبيان عبر المحيطات تذهب 80% منها إلى بطون الحيوانات المائية .., وتضع كل أنثى روبيان ما بين نصف مليون إلى مليون بيضة ... من الموسوعة العربية .
> 
> قال ابن القيم : فتأمل الحكمة البالغة في كون السمك أكثر الحيوانات نسلاً , ولهذا ترى في جوف السمك الواحدة من البيض ما لا يحصى كثرة , وحكمة ذلك أن يتسع لما يتغذى به من أصناف الحيوان . ( الأسماك و السباع و الطير )


وهذا من فضل الله - تعالى - على محبي المأكولات البحرية : )
فلله الحمد أولا وله الحمد آخرًا..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أتي هشام بن عبد الملك برجل بلغه عنه أمر, فلما أقيم بين يديه جعل يتكلم بحجته..
فقال له هشام: ويحك وتتلكم أيضًا؟!
فقال الرجل: يا أمير المؤمنين قال الله -عز وجل: {يَوْمَ تَأْتِي كُلُّ نَفْسٍ تُجَادِلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهَا} [النحل : 111], أفيجادلون الله -تعالى- ولا نتكلم بين يديك؟
فقال هشام: بلى ويحك! تكلم.

من رسائل جوال تدبر.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*ماشاء الله ياأخوات كل هذه الدرر في جوال زادها!*

*البخاري- رحمه الله- بدأ كتابه الجامع الصحيح بكتاب سماه كتاب بدأ الوحي وآخر كتاب في صحيح البخاري اسمه كتاب التوحيد ،* 
*ماذا يريد البخاري بهذا ؟*
*أراد البخاري أن يقول: من أراد أن يُختم له بالتوحيد فعليه بالوحي ، لابد أن يبدأ كلَّ حياتهِ بالوحي قرءانًا وسنة ، لأنَّ الوحي ليس قرءانًا فقط ، ﴿* *إِنَّا نَحْنُ نزلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ* *﴾(الحجر:9) ، أجمع أهل العلم على أن الذكر هو القرءان والسنة معًا وليس القرءان وحده .*
*فالذي يريد أن يُختم له بالتوحيد في آخر حياته فليلزم في كل أموره الوحي المنزَّل من الله- عز وجل- وهو القرءان ، والموحى إلى النبي- صلي الله عليه وسلم- إلا وهو السنة .*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الأخت قلبي مملكة و ربي يملكه حفظها الله .
لا ليست الرسائل كلها من جوال زادها بل عدد قليل , وتم ذكر مصدر كل فائدة بالأسفل منها .

:  )

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أولا أعتذر عدم تذيل الحديث الذي وضعته قبل قليل وهو
كلمة لشيخ أبي أسحاق الحويني

أختي محبة الفضيله أعلم (: ولكن لعلي عممت وهذه من بلية التعميم لأختنا الغالية<<أبتسامه

----------


## الحضرمية

*عن انس ررر قال : إنكم لتعملون أعمالاً هي أدق في أعينكم من الشعر , كنا لنعدها على عهد النبي  من الموبقات . قال ابو عبدالله : يعني المهلكات . 

دكر أنس : أن الناس في عهده كانوا يعملون أعمالاً يحقرونها , وكان الصحابة يعُدُونها في عهد النبي  من الموبقات . : اي أنهم يستعظمونها , ويرون أنه مهلكة  أما في العصر الذي بلغه أنسررر - وقد بلغ الى حوالي التسعين - فقد تغير الناس , حتى الكلمات عندهم ليست بشيء , فصار الانسان يغتاب وينم , ولا يهمهُ شيء من ذلك , وربما اشعل فتيل الفتنة  بكلمة واحدة لا يراها شيئاً فلذلك حذر أنسٌ من هذه المحقرات .
شرح صحيح البخاري للشيخ ابن عثيمين  جـ 8 ص387     أهـــ . 

**أقول :  فلو بلغ أنس الى وقتنا اليوم ماذا كــــان ســــيرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   الله المستعان*

----------


## مبتدئة

ماشاء الله 
فكرة رائعة وموفقه باذن الله أخية  .. 
لي عودة ان شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الدعاء بـ " الله يخلي عنا "
قال الشيخ عبدالله أبا بطين - رحمه الله تعالى - : ( ما علمت فيها بأساً , لأن معناها الله يتسامح عنا ) ا.هـ

فوائد في الألفاظ / 603 للشيخ بكر أبو زيد ( رحمه الله رحمة واسعة )

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

"اللهم كما حسّنت خَلقي فحسّن خُلقي "
قد صحّ عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدعو بهذا الدعاء ولكن لم يثبت عنه تقييده بالنظر في المرآة .
وسُئل عنه ابن رشد فأنكر على من استنكر الدعاء به لعموم أحاديث طلب الدعاء .


فوائد في الألفاظ / 607
للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جاء بنات عمرو بن عبد العزيز اليه يوم العيد وقاله له يا ابتاه جاء العيد ولم نلبس جديد فلم يكن معه من المال شئ وكان يقف بجواره امين بيت المال فقال له يا امير المؤمين اعطيك المال لتشترى لبناتك الملابس وتردها للبيت بعد شهر فغضب الخليفة وقال له : ثكلتك امك اوطلعت على صحفتى فعلمت انى ساعيش شهرا ونظر لى بناته وقال لهن : اذهبن... فان ليس العيد لمن لبس الجديد ولكن العيد لمن نجا يوم الوعيد

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

قال الحسن البصرى : 
لا تثق بكثرة العمل ؛فإنك لا تدري أيُقبل منك أم لا؛؛ولا تأمن ذنوبك فإنك فلا تدري كٌفّرت عنك أم لا؛؛ إن علمك مغيّب عنك كله

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - في الميمية :
أولئكَ أتباعُ النبيِّ و حِزبُهُ / ولَولاهُمُ مَا كَانَ في الأرضِ مسلمُ

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - غفر الله له - في كتابه التعليق على ميمية ابن القيم :
و هنا أطلق المؤلف - رحمه الله - قوله : " لولاهم " لأن إستعمال لولا في السبب الشرعي الحقيقي أو الحسي جائز , سواء ذكر معها الله عز وجل الذي هو مسبب الأسباب أو لم يذكر , والمحذور منها أمران :
أحدهما : أن يضيف هذا الشيء إلى غير سببه الشرعي أو الحسي فهذا لايجوز مثل أن يقول القائل : لولا الولي فلان لحصل كذا و كذا , والولي غير حاضر أو ميت , فهذا لا يجوز .
والأمر الثاني من المحذور : أن يقرنها مع الله بحرف يقتضي التسوية كقوله : " لولا الله وكذا " فهذا لا يجوز و إن كان السبب صحيحاً ... والدليل على أن السبب الصحيح الشرعي أو الحسي جائز أن يُضاف إليه الشيء بـ (لولا) بدون ذكر الله قول الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : " لولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار "يعني عمه أبا طالب .

التعليق على ميمية ابن القيم / لابن عثيمين رحمهما الله / 17

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

استنبط بعض العلماء من قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  _أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ_ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُّسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ _مَقِيلًا الفرقان :24 , أن حساب أهل الجنة يسير , و أنه ينتهي في نصف نهار , ووجه ذلك قوله :  مقيلا  : أي مكان القيلولة ,وهي الإستراحة في نصف النهار .

الشنقيطي / أضواء البيان 5 / 278
_

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................  ..
جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي محبة الفضيلة على هذه المبادرة الطيبة ، وبارك فيك وفي علمك.
(لي عودة إن شاء الله.......)

----------


## الحضرمية

معنى المحاسبة : أن ينظر في رأس المال , وفي الخسران وفي الربح  ليتبين له الزيادة من النقصان فرأس المال في دينه الفرائض وربحه النوافل والفضائل , وخسرانه المعاصي وليحاسبها أولاً على الفرائض ,  وان ارتكب معصية اشتغل بعقابها ومعاقبتها ليستوفي منها ما فرط .

_ قيل كان توبة بن الصمة بالرقة , وكان محاسباً لنفسه , فحسب يوما فإذا هوا ابن ستين سنة فحسب أيامها بأحد وعشرين ألف يوم وخمسمائة يوم , فصرخ وقال : يا ويلتا ! ألقى الملك بأحد وعشرين الف ذنب وخمسمائة ذنب ؟! كيف وفى كل يوم عشرة آلاف ذنب  ! ! ثم خر مغشياً عليه فإذا هو ميت , فسمعوا قائلاً يقول يا لها ركضة الى الفردوس الاعلى ! 
هكذا ينبغي للعبد أن يحاسب نفسه على أنفاسه , وعلى معصية القلب والجوارح في كل ساعة , فإن الانسان لو رمى بكل معصية يفعلها حجراً في داره لامتلأت داره في مدة يسيرة ولكنه في حفظ المعاصي وهي مثبتة عليه , قال تعالى ( أحصَاهُ الله ونسُوهُ )
/ مختصر منهاج القاصدين -

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكن الكريمات مريم أمة الله و الحضرمية .


قال الشاطبي - رحمه الله : " فعلى النَّاظر في الشَّريعة والمتكلِّم فيها أصولا و فروعا ... أن لا يتكلَّمَ في شيء من ذلك حتى يكون عربيّاً , أو كالعربيِّ في كونه عارفاً بلسان العرب ... فإن لم يبلغ ذلك فحسبُه في فهم معاني القرآن التّقليد , ولايحسن ظنه بمفهومه دون أن يسأل فيه أهل العلم به "

الإعتصام 1/503

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قول من تثاءب بعده : " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " زيادة غير مشروعة في هذا الموضع على الفعل المشروع على الفعل المشروع وهو الكظم , أو إمساك الفم باليد .
أمَّا ما يستدل به بعض الناس على مشروعية الإستعاذة هنا بقول الله تعالى : " وإما ينزغتك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله " { فصلت /36 } فإنه من توظيف النص في غير موضعه .

تصحيح الدعاء/ 358

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَرْتَابُوا} .

قال الألوسي : (وجعْل عدم الارتيابِ متراخيًا عنِ الإيمان مع أنّه لا ينفك عنه لإفادة نفيِ الشك فيما بعد عند اعتراء شبهة ، كأنه قيل: آمنوا ثم لم يَعْترِهم ما يعتري الضعفاءَ بعد حين، وهذا لا يدلّ على أنَّهم كانوا مرتابين أوَّلًا ، بل يدل على أنهم كما لم يرتابوا أوَّلًا لم يحدُث لهم ارتياب ثانيًا) .

[روح المعاني] .

----------


## بنت العقيلي

علها تفيد .. 
هي قصة قرأتها عن أبي ذر الغفاري 

دخل عليه أحد أصحابه وتعجب عندما رأى بيته بلا متاع فأجاب أبا ذر : لنا بيت هناك (الاخرة ) نُرسل إليه صالح متاعنا!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بارك الله فيكن .

الباء المنفية في قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :( لن يدخل أحدٌ الجنة بعمله ) , باء المعاوضة والمقابلة , والتقدير لن يستحقَّ أحد دخول الجنة بعمل يعمله . فأزال بذلك توهم من يتوهم أن الجنة ثمن الأعمال , وأن صاحب العمل يستحق على الله دخول الجنة كما يستحق من دفع ثمن سلعة إلى صاحبها تسليم سلعته , فنفى بذلك هذا التوهم , وبيَّن أن العمل و إن كان سبباً لدخول الجنة , فإنما هو من فضل الله و رحمته .

فصار الدخول مضافًا إلى فضل الله ورحمته ومغفرته , لأنه هو المتفضل بالسبب و المسَّبب المرتَّب عليه , ولم يبق الدخول مرتبًا على العمل نفسه .
وفي الصحيح عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( إن الله تعالى يقول للجنة : أنتِ رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي ) .

مجموع رسائل الحافظ ابن رجب / المحجة في سير الدلجة /393

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

لا يدخل في" تحريف النَّصِ " اختصاره بشرطين : الإشارة إلى ذلك , وأَن لا يُخل بمقصد قائله , ولا يخرجه عن مراده .

الردود / 127

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

خلاصة القول في يزيد بن معاوية :
أَنَّ أَمرهُ إِلى الله تَبَارك و تعالى , وهو كما قال الذَّهبيُّ  : " لا نَسُّبهُ و لا نُحِبُّه " .  سير أعلام النبلاء 4/ 36 

حقبة من التاريخ / 265

----------


## بنت العربية

من انواع اللامات في العربية :
-لام الاستغاثة وهي بالفتح كقولك:يالَلناس.
-لام التعجب وهي بالكسركقولك:يال  لعجبِ،معناه:ياق  وم تعالوا الى العجب .
-لام الملك كقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لله ما في السموات ومافي الارض :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة:284.
-لام السبب كقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إنَمانطعمكم لوجه الله :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الانسان:9أي من اجله.
-لام عند، أي لام الظرفيةكقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أقم الصلوة لدلوك الشمس الى غسق الليل :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الاسراء:78
-لام التخصيص كقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: والامر يومئذلله :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الانفطار:19
-لام الامركقوله تعالى :(ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الحج:29
لام العاقبة كقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فالتقطه ءال فرعون ليكون لهم عدواًوحَزنا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: القصص:8وهم لم يلتقطوه لذلك ولكن صارت العاقبة إليه.
من كتاب فقه اللغة وسر العربية للثعالبي

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

لاحرمكم الله الأجر أخواتي :Smile:

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال تعالى :  قُلْ  إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ  وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا  لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ     (33)   .

فإن قال قائل : هل هذه الآية من باب التدني أو من باب الترقي ؟!
بمعنى : هل أعظم ما ذكر فيها الأول فالأول , أو أن أقل ما ذكر فيها الأول فالأول ؟!
الظاهر : الثاني , لأنه لو كان المراد ذكر الأعلى لكان الشرك هو الأول , لكنه من باب ذكر الأدنى فالأدنى , وعلى هذا فالقول على الله بلا علم أعظم من الشرك من وجهين :
الأول : أن الشرك تصرف في فعل العبد , وأما القول على الله بما لا يعلم فهو تصرف في حق الله .
الثاني : أن القول على الله بلا علم أعظم تأثيرًا في الغير من الشرك بالله , لأن المشرك ضرره على نفسه , لكن الذي يقول على الله ما لا يعلم ضرره على نفسه و على غيره , فضرره متعدٍ , ولهذا صرّح ابن القيم - رحمه الله - بأن القول على الله بلا علم أشد من الإشراك بالله (1)  .

(1)إعلام الموقعين 1/ 38 و مدارج السالكين 1 / 403

التعليق على القواعد و الأصول الجامعة والفروق و التقاسيم البديعة النافعة /22 -23

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

إن أكل الميتة للمضطر لا يضر من وجهين :
وجه شرعي : وهو أن الله تعالى أحله , ولم يكن الله تعالى ليأذن لعبده بتناول شيء يضره .
وجه طبي : وهو أن النفس تكون مشتاقه غاية الإشتياق للأكل , لخلوها منه , فتقبل هذا الأكل على ما فيه , وتهضمه بسرعة , ويخرج , ويسلم الإنسان منه , ولا يتأثر بمضرته .
ونظير ذلك ما ذكر عن صهيب الرومي رضي الله عنه قال : قدمت على النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وبين يديه خبز و تمر , فقال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( أُدنُ فكُل ) . فأخذت أكل من التمر , فقال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( تأكل تمرًا وبك رمدٌ ؟) قال : فقلت : إني أمضغ من ناحية آخرى , فتبسم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله معلقاً على هذا : (( لأن قوة شهية النفس تذيب ضرر هذا التمر للرمد )) {زاد المعاد4 / 95  98 }

التعليق على القواعد و الأصول الجامعة والفروق و التقاسيم البديعة النافعة /26

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - : ((أَمَّا قَوْلُ مَنْ  يَقُولُ : الْأَصْلُ فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ الْعَدَالَةُ فَهُوَ بَاطِلٌ ;  بَلْ الْأَصْلُ فِي بَنِي آدَمَ الظُّلْمُ وَالْجَهْلُ كَمَا قَالَ  تَعَالَى : { وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا }  وَمُجَرَّدُ التَّكَلُّمِ بِالشَّهَادَتَي  ْنِ لَا يُوجِبُ انْتِقَالَ  الْإِنْسَانِ عَنْ الظُّلْمِ وَالْجَهْلِ إلَى الْعَدْلِ ))

مجموع الفتاوى 10/357


قول " الأصل في الناس العدالة " :

و قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - : (( إذا شك في الشاهد هل   هو عدل أم لا ؟ لم يحكم بشهادته، لأن الغالب في الناس عدم العدالة، وقول  من  قال: الأصل في الناس العدالة، كلام مستدرك بل العدالة طارئة متجددة،   والأصل عدمها، فإن خلاف العدالة مستنده جهل الإنسان وظلمه، والإنسان خلق   جهولاً ظلوماً، فالمؤمن يكمل بالعلم والعدل، وهما جماع الخير، وغيره يبقى   على الأصل، أي فليس الأصل في الناس العدالة ولا الغالب))

بدائع الفوائد  3/273

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بابُ حالِ العلمِ إذا كان عِند الفُسَّاق و الأراذل .

قَدْ عَقَدَ ابنُ عَبدِ البرِّ - رحمه الله تعالى - ( في جامعه ) : " بابُ حالِ العلمِ إذا كان عِند الفُسَّاق و الأراذل " وساق بسنده مرفوعًا إلى النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من حديثِ أنسٍ , وأبي أُمية الجُمَحي , وابن عباس - رضي الله عنهم - : " أن من أشراطِ الساعةِ التماسُ العلمِ عِندَ الأصاغرِ  " , ثم قال : قال نُعيم : قيل لابن المبارك : مَنِ الأصاغر ؟ قال : الذين يقولون برأيهم , فَأمَّا صغير يروي عن كبير فليس بصغير .

التعالم و أثره على الفكر والكتاب / 28

----------


## مروة عاشور

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { وَآتَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الإنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ}
يقول تعالى ذكره: وأعطاكم مع إنعامه عليكم بما أنعم به عليكم من تسخير هذه الأشياء التي سخرها لكم والرزق الذي رزقكم من نبات الأرض وغروسها من كل شيء سألتموه ، ورغبتم إليه شيئا ، وحذف الشيء الثاني اكتفاء بما التي أضيفت إليها كلّ ، وإنما جاز حذفه ، لأن من تُبعِّض ما بعدها ، فكفت بدلالتها على التبعيض من المفعول ، فلذلك جاز حذفه ، ومثله قوله تعالى:( وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ) يعني به: وأوتيت من كل شيء في زمانها شيئا ، وقد قيل: إن ذلك إنما قيل على التكثير ، نحو قول القائل: فلان يعلم كل شيء ، وأتاه كل الناس ، وهو يعني بعضهم ، وكذلك قوله( فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ) . وقيل أيضا: إنه ليس شيء إلا وقد سأله بعض الناس ، فقيل( وَآتَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ ) أي قد أتى بعضكم منه شيئا.

تفسير الطبري - (ج 17 / ص 14)

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

" يسهل على كثير من الناس معرفة الخير والشر ، لأن الفرق بينهما واضح لكل ذي فطرة سليمة ، إلا أن معرفة خير الخيرين لاتباعه ، وشر الشَّرين لاجتنابه .. هي الفقه الدقيق الذي يحتاجه المسلم ، خاصة عند كثرة الفتن واضطراب المفاهيم "

{محمد بن صالح المنجد }

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

" والإمساك فِي الفتنة سنة ماضية , واجب لزومها , فإن ابتليت فقدم نفسك دون دينك , ولا تعن عَلَى فتنة بيد ولا لسان , ولكن اكفف يدك , ولسانك , وهواك , والله المعين " .

طبقات الحنابلة 1 / 27

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

"الوارد عن جمهور العلماء بأن البنت تأخذ نصف ما يأخذ الولد من الهبات - و إن كان في المسألة نزاع - محمول على الهبات الكبيرة التي تجري مجرى الميراث -أما العطاءات اليومية أو الهبات الدورية المسببة بأسباب فلا تأخذ هذا الحكم قطعًا "

فقه تربية الأبناء / 116

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

[الضِيفان] جمع صحيح فصيح ، و تجمع كلمة الضيف على أضياف و ضيوف و ضِياف .  قصص من الحياة - للشيخ علي الطنطاوي .

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

بارك الله من خطت حرفاً هنا ..

واصلن أوصلكن ربي برضااه ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين
أحسن الله إليكِ مشاعل, وشكر للفاضلة الكريمة محبة الفضيلة جهدها الطيب..

----------


## مروة عاشور

كل ما في القرآن من « اليأس » فمعناه القنوط إلا ﴿أَفَلَمْ يَيْئَسِ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَنْ لَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَهَدَى النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا﴾ [الرعد: 31]، فمعناه العلم. 
[الإتقان للسيوطي]

وكما ورد في أشعار العرب:
أَلَمْ يَيْأَسِ الأقْوَامُ أَنِّي أَنَا ابْنُهُ ****** وَإِنْ كُنْتُ عَنْ أَرْضِ العَشِيرَةِ نَائِيَا

----------

